# VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ??



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

How many guys are using Passat radiator, if anyone? I have one but I can't get it to sit right. It seems like it sits about 2 inches too high. Am I mounting this wrong? I'm using the Passat Front crossmember with the A2 support. Not sure what to do?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

u need a passat lower rad support pLaya


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (kevinmacd)*

Cool, well I've got one sitting in the corner of my garage. I'll use it then.


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

It doesn't seem to bolt up the same? Anyone have any pics of them using it? Maybe I'm not getting something...


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

Anyone?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

what car is this going into??
your 1988??
ive seen corrado ones used. 
im not sure about the passat one.


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (jhayesvw)*

It's going into the 91, same difference. I talked to a friend of mine and he said he's running the passat stuff and assured me it would work but now I'm starting to wonder. The rad support is completely different and the height of the two radiators are like 2.5" difference.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

the dogbone shaped thing is the loser rad support his was talking about. the mk2 puts the rad on an angles but the 16v lower i think is the perfect mate fot the vr6 passat rad into a mk2. it moves the rad out and make it straight across not angled.


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (bloody dismemberment)*

That's what i have but the radiator is too high. Not that it won't work the way it sits in there, it's just too high. The angle is fine.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

it works, but the rad support is different between auto and manual passats, with the manual one being the one you want as its lower.


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (all-starr-me)*

Ahh, that makes since. I had an auto passat that I took apart.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (VW Jetta VRSEXXX)*

i used a 93 passat VR rad on the passat front crossmember, i made brackets to hold the top of the rad firm


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (DeiCyd3)*

I've used the Passat rad and rad support before, it works decently. Had to make the top brackets though. Beware neither Corrado/Passat upper cooling hose fits the Mk3 setup works nicely though.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (need_a_VR6)*

i'm using all passat vr stuff..:-/ radiator, fans, support, and hoses.. mine works fine, and yea with custom upper supports (2 metal strips from my HVAC days, screwed into the upper rad support to the top of the rad shield..)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (DeiCyd3)*

I'll amend that, it was the SLC hose that didn't fit, we didn't have the Passat one which is what lead to the trouble in the first place. Not about to cut up a good SLC upper hose or a Samco one!


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (need_a_VR6)*

i think i might have a spare top hose, i'll dig in my garage.. i kow i have the rear one.. heh 
heres a bad pic of my passat setup










_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 5:05 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (DeiCyd3)*

I'm using the Passat radiaotr, used both front cross members from the Passat. Sits a little low with the A2 ead support, but it fits and works.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (djsheijkdfj)*

i had to cut the drivers side tow hook off.. u?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (DeiCyd3)*

I cut em both off the passat crossmember.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_i had to cut the drivers side tow hook off.. u?

Yup, I had to do the same. I am running with small bumpers, so I had to cut both off, and just kept the stock mk2 one. The Passat VR (from a 93 only) lower rad support DOES work, and it will allow the rad to sit nice and flush and away from the motor, as opposed to other rad supports that have the rad sitting on an angle. Look at my pics below, you can't even tell I have a rad or fans installed, aside from the coolant hoses coming out of the rad support







. I am using a Corrado VR6 rad and Flex-a-lite fans.


----------



## RTCustomz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (seL)*

iz dat the mk2?


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (RTCustomz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RTCustomz* »_iz dat the mk2?

yes, that is a mk2.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (seL)*

is this the unit every one is talking about? PS its from an auto but looks like it would work.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Swap Guys..Radiator ?? (Grabbit)*

I'm not sure. Again even though I am using the "proper" front lower rad support, I still did some customizing to have it completely hidden, as you can see in the pics. I might have to tweak it again in the future as I plan on getting an oil cooler but need somewhere to mount it, similar to the rad style of mounting where it can get lots of cool air.


----------

